# Small Engine Tachometer



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been working on a lot of single and twin cylinder engines lately. Several times I have needed a tachometer to set max rpm.
Any suggestions as what to get?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

A strobe light would work the best.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Tiny Tach,...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You state you are "working on a lot of" small engines lately. You may want to look into the hand-held optical or laser tachs which do not have to be attached to the engine. Just point at a revolving part. These are a bit pricey, in the $150 range, but are very accurate, hand held, and stay with you. I own one and used it in industrial applications. Worth it's weight on gold when needed.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You could try this.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hour-...item27b4a8536f


----------



## jimmy2001 (May 6, 2011)

Try this small engine tachometer . Looks pretty similar to the Tiny Tach brand. Good luck.


----------

